# Is it there?



## MrsLux

What am I looking at here?
Best pic I could get
This was yesterday and I've done another today which doesn't look any darker bit it's too early for a pic
Its a FRER and it would be 11 DPO


----------



## Bevziibubble

Something is catching my eye


----------



## MrsLux

Did a clear blue and it was negative so must have been an evap #-o


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## mrshistory

I see it! I think it could be the start of a bfp. Do you plan to test tomorrow?


----------



## MrsLux

Did the digital which was negative so I'm out for this month I think. Period due right in time for a night shift. Deep joy :witch:


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm so sorry :(


----------



## NightFlower

So sorry sweetheart :hugs:


----------



## elociN

Frer sensitivity is way lower than a digital so it may not show for a few days. I am not quite sure from your message op if you actually got your period but I can see a line on the frer.


----------

